# 1/1200 Bismarck



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm usually a car guy, but I've always loved naval warships, especially battleships. I was at Hobby Lobby last year and found these 1/1200 kits for the Bismarck and the Enterprise. I love capturing as much detail as I can in small kits so I snagged them up. 

I've slowly been working on the Bismarck and this is what I've got. 

This was after spraying the major parts. 

























I masked off the ship and spray painted the black and white camo on. After that I went back and have slowly been working my way back hand painting the deck. 


















This weekend I will begin the detail spraying of the hull (waterline and camo). 

Thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing more. What do you think of the Bismarck kit?


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

walsing said:


> Looking forward to seeing more. What do you think of the Bismarck kit?


I love it, but I don't have any other model ships to compare it too. I have found a few little inaccuracies to the real ship from my research (I'm not following the painting guide with the model, I'm looking up pictures and other models), but the ones I have found are not big deals to me.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow ... at that scale, that kit is really a miniature representation of her. Looking good so far


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You are doing a very nice job on her so far.....Cheers Mark


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you for the comments! I got a tiny bit more work done on her last night. I'm hoping to make a lot more progress this weekend though.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Here's my progress from the weekend... 


























Thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Man that is a little jewel you're building right there. Nice work!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Its looking good!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

She is coming up extremely nicely. You should be happy so far.....Cheers mark


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments! 

Made a little more progress... 

















The end seems so close, but there is a great deal of tedious work to be done still. I found a great site with lots of up close pictures of the Bismarck: 
http://www.bismarck-class.dk/index.html 

I will be going through and adding all the portholes as well as adding the rigging and a couple flags.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Looking really nice there and I must say you picked a pretty small kit to start with.. but from your other posts you seem to like the intricate detail work. By the way, where do you mount the 429 side oiler?


----------



## Signal30 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good work!

Tom


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you for all the compliments! 

She's finally finished :hat:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

And a few more pictures... 


































Here's the ship with a quarter for size reference along with a couple Japanese 1/2500 Bismarck ships. 









Thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

For a Kit that size you have done a lovely job on her.....Cheers mark


----------



## coymichelle (Nov 20, 2012)

nice shot~


----------

